# My New Brooder



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

I got my brooder ready but still working on my coop and run. I got a storage container and cut some ventilation holes in the lid. I mounted a light socket in one end as well as a dimmer switch so I can adjust the temperature inside the brooder. I'm gonna line the bottom with some rubberized cabinet liner as well as some pine shavings.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! Nice set up. I like the dimmer idea, I have to keep moving my heat lamp higher and higher.

Enjoy your chicks, they grow up fast!

~Kimberly


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice light setup! If have you a local Tractor Supply I found their largest cubic foot pine shaving package to be the cheapest around.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Kimberly and Keith. I do have a Tractor Supply close by. I'll check the pine shavings out. I put a heat bulb in the brooder and it gets too hot, even turned down half way. I think a 100 watt regular light bulb will do fine.


----------

